# rellenar una celda a partir de una lista de valores



## jotagege (Sep 5, 2002)

Hola, No se de que manera puedo hacer para que en una celda aparezca una lista de valores para que yo seleccione uno. Por ejemplo, que al seleccionar esa celda aparezca una cortinilla con los valores del 1 al 5 y pueda seleccionar uno, en vez de estar escribiendo. TEngo que introducir muchisimos datos y quiero ahorar tiempo. Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Sep 5, 2002)

Esto se hace con Datos | Validacion, seleccionando "Lista", y ahí poniendo

1,2,3,4,5

o seleccionando un rango que contenga los valores deseados.  Con esto aparecerá una flechita para poder mostrar las diferentes opciones.


----------

